# Pointing out gougers



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

I was thinking about putting together a website that people could report those gouging others on ammo prices. I wanted to get some feedback to whether or not people would take the time to report the people taking advantage of those that are looking to shoot their guns for reasonable prices.

The website would include a link to the ad, and a phone number to text the person telling them what you think about their practices. I'm sick and tired of people taking advantage of others trying to shoot and have fun and it's time we take some action. This was prompted today after seeing an ad on a Utah gun website where someone had a 1000 round box of M-22 selling for $125 when I just bought the same box for $60 at Sportsmans Warehouse two days ago.

If you think this would help or you would be inclined to use such a website and let this people know how you feel let me know. If you don't think it's a good idea please provide your reasons why.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good for it man.. I think it would be a good site. It would probably end up being a lot of work though. I could see it being a "best price" tool so if you wanted ammo you could go where it is cheap. 

People would probably report but that depends on the level of difficulty.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

use a site like gunbot which lists prices per store and you'd have a good portion of the work done for you.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Joshuabud said:


> I was thinking about putting together a website that people could report those gouging others on ammo prices. I wanted to get some feedback to whether or not people would take the time to report the people taking advantage of those that are looking to shoot their guns for reasonable prices.
> 
> The website would include a link to the ad, and a phone number to text the person telling them what you think about their practices. I'm sick and tired of people taking advantage of others trying to shoot and have fun and it's time we take some action. This was prompted today after seeing an ad on a Utah gun website where someone had a 1000 round box of M-22 selling for $125 when I just bought the same box for $60 at Sportsmans Warehouse two days ago.
> 
> If you think this would help or you would be inclined to use such a website and let this people know how you feel let me know. If you don't think it's a good idea please provide your reasons why.


Love the idea, count me in. I don't have anything to do during the day, so you could count on me texting or calling several hundred people each day to try to teach them what is right and wrong. Lets get those dirty sons-of-biotches.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

The only way to get rid of this garbage is on the end of the retailers. They need to put ammo out at different hours, never the same time on the same day as they do now. If they put ammo out at all different hours the gougers will be gone. We need to go to the retailers and get them to understand this.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> The only way to get rid of this garbage is on the end of the retailers. They need to put ammo out at different hours, never the same time on the same day as they do now. If they put ammo out at all different hours the gougers will be gone. We need to go to the retailers and get them to understand this.


+1,also,retailers need to get in line and get their prices in order also.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

there already is
look up Thick Skinned Reloading on Facebook. It is a daily practice there


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> there already is
> look up Thick Skinned Reloading on Facebook. It is a daily practice there


Whats Facebook?:becky:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Whats Facebook?:becky:


First steps to family strife and or divorce. 

Bottomline, .22lr ammo is just too cheap. Too many people willing to drop $40-50 on a brick... watch the online auctions, .22lr ammo is everywhere and it constantly sells for that price range. I'm a bit surprised ammo mfg's haven't raised their prices, it sucks for people used to really cheap ammo but hey, gas isn't $1 a gallon either. It will curtail some people's shooting for sure... but it would slow down picking up a brick on a "whim" and allow stock to return to shelves.

Harassing people selling? Sad. Why not harass the buyers as well? Hey here's an idea, lets harass all the people that made big bids on hunting tags at the convention, they are driving up prices!

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the group https://www.facebook.com/groups/248563231974176/?ref=br_tf


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the idea but I would be careful in what you encourage as there are some "thin skinned" people out there that could perceive that as harassment. 

Either way, screw you price gouging, ammo hoarding, got down sat on a bench butt heads! I aint gonna play your stupid games!


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

I just don't see these people sticking around after getting tons and tons of people giving them hell for what they are doing. My vision would be a site that's a reverse of something like ammoseek or gun-deals. Also I don't think it would be against any rules to post just links and keep their phone numbers out of it.

It would be a little work but I'm a web developer by trade and wouldn't take more than a day to setup. That's it I'm doing it. Stay tuned for http://ammoscum.com it will be live very soon. I'm going hunting this weekend but when I return my wrath begins!

For now head on over to Facebook and like the page, share with friends, etc.

http://Facebook.com/AmmoScum


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem is that as long as .22 ammo is in short supply there will be gougers weather you give them a hard time or not. I asked one why he was selling a 325 count box of Federal 22's for $149.00 and he said that he can and that he had sold a number of them at that price. He really didn't care what I thought.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Critter said:


> The problem is that as long as .22 ammo is in short supply there will be gougers weather you give them a hard time or not. I asked one why he was selling a 325 count box of Federal 22's for $149.00 and he said that he can and that he had sold a number of them at that price. He really didn't care what I thought.


^^^ YUP ^^^
As long as people buy from them, they're gonna take that kind of profit. The ONLY way to stop them is to quit buying from them. When they're sitting on a ton of ammo that they don't want, and can't sell, they'll quit buying every round they can get a hold of.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

Fishrmn said:


> ^^^ YUP ^^^
> As long as people buy from them, they're gonna take that kind of profit. The ONLY way to stop them is to quit buying from them. When they're sitting on a ton of ammo that they don't want, and can't sell, they'll quit buying every round they can get a hold of.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


You hit the nail on the head and that is why I want to help people to avoid these gougers by pointing out the ads that are simply ridiculous.

The problem I found last week with on ad was the seller was also offering to trade 1# containers of powder for one 500 round brick. Normally that would be a great trade if the same seller wasn't also selling a 1000 rounds of M-22 for $125. This is a major problem and this particular seller is not only effecting the sporting shooters but also taking powder from the reloading community and this guy needs to be taught a lesson in ethics.

My hope for the website and Facebook page is to help shed light on the situation and how detrimental it is becoming for anyone who shoots guns not just the casual sporting types but also those that reload.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

We already KNOW which ads are ridiculous. We already KNOW what a fair price is for ammo. You're not going to stop it by pointing it out. As long as people pay the ridiculous prices it's going to continue.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The resellers are not the problem, the ammo remains available to the market albeit at a higher price.

The larger issue are the guys buying and hoarding +10,000 rounds and still adding to that total weekly. THAT is a bigger problem than resellers by a very large margin.


-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Stuff like this is a problem too.

http://www.utahguns.com/category/31.../22-LR-HP,-REM-GOLDEN-BULLET-525-RD-PACK.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's an idea. 

Find every price gouger selling 22s for an obscene price and create a fake user account on the same website and offer to sell the exact same thing for $15.00 and put their info on the ad so that people call them like crazy and drive them nuts. Then start other ads with their phone number offering a free tv to the first person who calls.

Give em a taste of their own medicine.


----------

